# First "homemade" mouse bin!



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Okay guys... I have a new shipment of mice coming in on the weekend (if all goes well) and so I have started to prepare for larger numbers. I can't continue to buy aquariums and lids, so after looking at the numerous pictures on here I have decided to 'make' my own!

This is what I have so far:










This is one of the smaller containers I bought (huge sale!) and would be a male bin. I wanted to practice on the small cheap ones before trying my hand on the bigger bins.

My big question is, should I put mesh on the lid as well, or is a front opening sufficient?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It would be prudent to put mesh on the lid too, as it will allow better air circulation


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

I would do another side opening if you plan on stacking them.

It looks good so far though! Much better than my first attempt.


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

And you might want to leave some more plastic to the bottom, to prevent the beddings to drop out and making a mess.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I would also make sure there is more plastic at the bottom to ensure you dont get bedding everywhere. ventilation at the top would be very good ( mice can create a lot of heat and the tub will sweat if that heat cant escape) or side ventilation if your stacking (all that has been mentioned already  )
Something a bit more like this


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. Because these bins are shaped (not flat on the front) I wasn't sure how well it work out to try doing a straight opening, which is why I went with the shaped holes. Good point though!

Here are the ones I have finished so far:


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

they look good.. I have done bins that are not flat at the front and they seem to work well with the mesh once you tie it all together. The only problem I can see you having is bedding being pushed out the front, apart from that its all good


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks guys! My next set of bins are going to have the higher, longer openings in the front like was sketched out for me.


----------

